
Keynote: Open-Source and Startup Business Models – Priyanka Sharma, Gitlab - brainless
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT_9vWLWs_A
======
brainless
Here is a very related video from Sid, the co-founder:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ZupYzr_Zg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6ZupYzr_Zg)

